# v boards



## jim lyon (Feb 19, 2006)

A 2x6 for a v board is probably overkill they are a bit much to handle and store. I would recommend either a 2x4 if you dont feel that you can get a straight edge or even a 1x4. You can top your v board with a stud length 2x6 for your strap to go over. V boards can and do fall off in the strapping process especially if the webbing you use is too short hence my fear of 2x6's up there. Just my 2 cents worth.


----------



## alpha6 (May 12, 2008)

1x4's because they are lighter to move around and mainly for what Jim says...so when they fall and hit your head it won't hurt as much. :lookout: Oh...lots cheaper too.


----------



## Keith Jarrett (Dec 10, 2006)

jim lyon said:


> V boards can and do fall off.


Trust me,that's why Jimmy knows about those cat scans. 

We make v-boards, one is 2x4 & the other 1x4, 2x4 is on top of load, the 1x4 is lighter and less of a chance of dragging the 2x4 off the top.


----------



## jim lyon (Feb 19, 2006)

Keith Jarrett said:


> Trust me,that's why Jimmy knows about those cat scans.
> 
> We make v-boards, one is 2x4 & the other 1x4, 2x4 is on top of load, the 1x4 is lighter and less of a chance of dragging the 2x4 off the top.


Hey thats actually a pretty good idea :thumbsup: hey Keith I did have a moment of clarity though and decided against buying a new "urine powered" diesel for at least a year, sorry a bit off topic I know.


----------



## bigmitch (May 1, 2010)

all the v boards i have used were 1x4's with a canvas type strap between,,,you can see examples at truck stops,,,just look for a flatbedder and check out what the pro's use. i am sure that if you asked one they would show you what they use. 2x4' are definetly too heavy to mess with,,,,,,,,,this info from a 31 year truck driver with flat bed experience.


----------



## gregstahlman (Oct 7, 2009)

most of our drivers use 2x4's with fastened together with stap material. think they are spaced about 8 in apart. we only use V boards across the front and back of the load. then rachet straps are used to make a cross tie in the form of an X. then we use 2x6x8ft board across the rows of bees to strap down. we usually only strap down about 9 rows of bees i think. never had good luck running V boards the whole length of the trailer because when the straps get tightened it will break the top lids loose


----------



## sdracer12 (Apr 17, 2009)

Best setup, in my opinion: V-boards (2) 1x4's 8' long, seperated by flat strap material, spaced 8" apart, fastened with plenty of staples or nails. Do not use rope between the boards, btw, because it makes them a pain to stack back up after the load is done. You'll need enough V-boards to cover each side, (usually 10 sets) plus two sets cut 6" shorter for the front and back, (paint the ends of these orange or such so they don't get used on the sides). Next you'll need, (10) 2x6" stud length boards to cross the load under the straps. A full load of bees needs 10 straps across the sides to be legal, 48000# of bees divided by 5000# rated 4"-load straps. It is also good to have a couple of 2" long straps that go over the entire load from front to rear, or you can use regular 2" straps in an x-pattern on just the front and rear.

The trick to not disturbing the top covers is to get the straps tight enough to hold the load, but not too tight to bow the 2x6's up in the middle. I've seen some people who notch the end of the cross board 2x6's to hold the straps in place better, but haven't done this myself.

Hope this helps.


----------



## suttonbeeman (Aug 22, 2003)

I agree with Greg. V boards will cause supers or second story to come apart from bottom box on top row letting incoldwind or rain. I would use the 8" 2x6 across each row andv boards across end with "x" shaped straps acorss back and front


----------



## rainesridgefarm (Sep 4, 2001)

Thanks for all your suggestions took a load down to MS and the load came through great. The landlord cooked us Supper when we got down there and Breakfast the next morning and it was fantastic. I have to say the southern hospitality was wonderfull and I am really lucky to find such a wonderfull place to put my bees for winter.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

2X8X8' each row across the truck for the straps to go on top of. Then crisscross the front and back. Works well and they won't fall on you while strapping. Plus they make a nice stack when not in use.


----------

